# S.O.S Simple Fence Installation Guide Needed



## Red_Stiles (Nov 1, 2016)

Pretend I have never installed a fence before. Pretend I only have decent handy man skills. 

I need to install a fence for two kids with horns. I cannot find simple instructions without piecemeal-ing 50 youtube videos together or 20 different articles. 

I have RedBrand 2x4 No-Climb fence and 4'' round posts. 

I am needed to do it similar to the one pictured. 


Can someone PLEASE help me find just one video/book/pdf/pamphlet/book/etc that will give me a step by step? 

I am trying to find something that assumes you don't know who to do plans or layout. Plus, I have two 45 degree corners.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

What exactly are you having trouble with? I'll try and walk you threw it but I'm not very good at explaining things :/ 
Ok posts, dig in deep holes, I go about 2-3 feet, basically go as deep as you can and still have enough above ground for you wire. Put a shovel full of dirt is, flip the shovel over and tap it firmly to pack all the dirt in. Keep going till no more dirt.
On the posts that are used on either side of the gate hole I like to use the idea of the post going horizontally to the next post. This kinda keep it from slowly working it's way loose. Just use long nails and hammer them at a angle so they go threw part of the horizontal post and into the vertical post.
When starting with the wire I like to go pretty much all around that first post and use a crap load of staples. The wire can work its way apart.....this is hard for me to explain sorry  
Roll your wire out. You want to stretch it. Get a pipe or something solid that you can weave in and out of the wire from top to bottom. You can use wire stretchers to go around the pipe, or I used my quad. Tie it on the bottom of the pipe and pull tight, stale a few staples in and keep moving the stretchers or rope, whatever your using to stretch up.....then keep going. 
The corners again this is a hard one to explain. I have heavy slick wire that I tie onto the top of the post and then I tie it off to a big rock. I put my hammer in and keep twisting till it's tight......hang on let me just get pictures of these idea for you


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok this is what I was explaining with the wire......don't mind the tree limb tied on I had a issue with a head stuck.








This is another idea. These are actually not corners just where I had to jog the fence in because of a rock and a stream way. If it was a actual corner I would also do the horizontal posts as well on either side of the corner as well. 
Hopefully this helps you out some


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I like this guide: http://extension.missouri.edu/p/G1192

But honestly watching a dozen videos on woven wire fence installation is the best way. Yes, each video has different strong points, but in the end you'll have a much better understanding. Redbrand even has some of their own videos

One comment right off the bat though - those two fencing photos you posted? In the first photo the woven wire is NOT stretched/tensioned. That fence is going to be destroyed by goats in no time flat. The installation looks very bad. Plus it appears to be welded wire instead of woven wire so it will get beat up even faster.

The second photos is a well installed woven wire fence and the fence has had some tension applied while it was installed to stretch it.

How large of an area are you fencing?

I recommend jumping right in and start sinking your posts every 8-12 feet, get your corner posts in and Google as needed for those 45s.


----------



## Red_Stiles (Nov 1, 2016)

AHHHH! Thank you guys! I definitely saw this, but my daughter's birthday party is tomorrow. I will have to sit down and read this all Sunday. Right now I am running around like a crazy (goat) lady. 

Thanks. Thanks. Thanks.


----------



## Red_Stiles (Nov 1, 2016)

Jessica, I think I am most paranoid about the plumb and leveling part. The land we are putting it on is slightly slight slight uneven. 

I am paranoid about when I stretching the fence when the land is even so slightly graded. 

Also, I cannot use concrete for the corner posts. (Looooong story). We are going to use this method of using a perpindicular 6x6 in the ground to support it.

Do I have to brace corner above ground too if I do it under ground? Meaning do I have to do the H/N brace if I brace it underneath?


Thanks thanks thanks!


----------



## Red_Stiles (Nov 1, 2016)

*Fencing Planning.*

I think I am most paranoid about the plumb and leveling part. The land we are putting it on is slightly slight slight uneven.

I am paranoid about when I stretching the fence when the land is even so slightly graded.

Also, I cannot use concrete for the corner posts. (Looooong story). We are going to use this method of using a perpindicular 6x6 in the ground to support it.

Do I have to brace corner above ground too if I do it under ground? Meaning do I have to do the H/N brace if I brace it underneath?

Thanks thanks thanks!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Trust me I understand lol this wire isn't like the panels, they have a give to them. If the fence seems high ipjust out your foot threw a hole and step down to make it come down. You can also lift it up to have it go up. Just staple from the bottom to the top. I can't show you braces on corners with my fence because I cheated and tied all my corners into trees  but you do not need to cement them in. Let me see if I can google a picture of what my corners look like for my other fences........it's one heck of a drive to go get you a picture and I have to feed here soon


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok this is basically what we do with corners. Not that far to the ground but close enough. You just really want to tamp that dirt in on those corner posts. If you get nervous about it holding up still, you can still do like I showed you in the first pictures, just use the rock or the other post on the outside of the pen. Another thing, if you have really deep dips, like I have a run off area threw mine, you can lay a post on the ground and tie it to the bottom of the fence, you can also use center blocks (cinder ??? What ever they are called) and also I do like t posts as well because if there's a good section that just really seems to be floating there I'll sink a t post in and it's so much faster and more easy then digging another hole and putting another wood post in but honestly it's not to hard to do. I think the stretching is probably the most time frustrating for me for some reason lol


----------



## Red_Stiles (Nov 1, 2016)

So I want to put the fence on the inside of the posts...

How do you wrap the fence around the post when the fence is on the inside of the posts? I want to use this guy's method, but I am trying to find (even a picture) out how the corner posts works where. I emailed him, but no response yet.

http://www.gottagoat.com/gottagoat-goats/5-tips-for-goat-fencing-for-your-miniature-goats/


----------



## drakeforce (Nov 20, 2016)

Simple use panel wire they come in 16feet sections use t post and heavy duty zip ties on corners what do you want to use all depends if you want to install poles or use t post their only kids so I wouldn't worry of them busting out t post every 4 feet if you already done the work and just worried about wrapping it around a pole then it shouldn't matter stretch it out and use fence u nails nail it to the pole it doesn't mater


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Honestly I wouldn't recommend putting it on the inside. Staples get loose and come out and it will be hard to get an ice tight fence with them popping out as well as I'm sure it will be a pain to even get the fence tight in that corner to get the staples in. If your dead set on having it on the inside I would use staples as well as some heavy slick wire. Wrap the slick wire onto the fencing on one side of the fence and then go behind the post and wrap it onto the fencing on the other side. If this doesn't makes sense look up how to attach t post clips and it's the same general idea, just picture your fencing and wooden posts. Don't attach that wire to the vertical lines of wire on the fence, those will move, do it on the horizontal part.


----------

